# In the Flesh



## Mouse (Mar 17, 2013)

BBC3 right now.

Anybody watching?

First impressions, it seems a bit daft but as it's only been on five minutes I'll give it a chance, though I'm never keen on the whole 'zombies coming back to life' thing. 

Also, mega head-hop in the first couple of minutes. If that first scene was supposed to be matey zombie's memory, how the hell was he seeing it from that girl's POV?

Anyway.

Discuss.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 20, 2013)

Just got it working on iplayer...the font at the beginning is annoying me but seems an interesting idea, daft as you say, but I am hopeful...heh still waiting for a new season of the fades...that was good.

Head hop was very weird...only thing i can think of is that he absorbed her memory? no idea though...anyways, back to it


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, let me know what you think. I actually got bored and went to bed before the end! Too daft for me.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah well it wasn't great...seriously slow, with very little happening...I'm hoping it was just because they were trying to set it all up, but not great...they could have done a lot more with their premise I think, I'll watch the next one i think and see if it gets any better...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought it could've done with some humour or personality in there somewhere.


----------



## Kylara (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha humour would have been good...and some personality would have helped a load. Biggest issue at the moment is how quickly the sister switched sides...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2013)

I missed that bit. Think I was in bed by then!


----------



## Kylara (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha I got quite excited when a chainsaw appeared, but nothing happened


----------



## Verse (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone still watching this?

It's a slow burner. If you go in thinking it's going to be a full on Romero slayfest then you'll be disappointed.

SPOILERS AHEAD - Stop Now if you plan on watching it later

The first episode had some real fridge logic moments for me.

The first was the realisation that the family weren't just taking back their recovering zombie son but that he had died first (I mean, duh, of course). He wasn't turned as part of the zombie uprising, they had buried him, he was gone. Now he was back. Maybe you twigged that quicker than me but I was just suddenly struck that he wasn't just recovering from some illness and now he was "normal" again - he'd been freakin' dead! They'd grieved for him.

The next big shock was that he hadn't just died in some mundane but tragic way, he'd committed suicide. What a mind job! And his mum, dad and sister are just tiptoeing around him like it never happened. No one wants to talk about it. 

Then there's the whole Human Volunteer Force (HVF) executing a rotter, I mean Partially Deceased Syndrome Sufferer right outside his house. Pretty sure the MC (Keiran) topped himself because he was in the closet and his boyfriend ran off, joined the army and then got killed in Afghanistan. 

The end of the episode hints that his soldier boyfriend is also a Rotter and is coming home soon, which is going to be interesting as his dad is the head of the local HVF.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes

Spoilers




It seems more to be about the hardship of being gay in a small village.  I shall stick with it, I quite enjoy it and there's not much else on a Sunday that I want to watch


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 29, 2013)

Production company meeting

"Though it's taken me twenty years, I've suddenly noticed that zombies are hip, and I want in. As latecomers to this tired-to-death genre, what can we do with it?"

"Ooh! Let's make zombification a metaphor for being gay!"

"Subtle. Too subtle?"

"Well, in case anyone doesn't get it, we'll make them actually gay as well!"

"Woot! Macchiatos all round!"


----------



## Verse (Apr 5, 2013)

I finally got around to watching the final (third) episode. 

It left a lot of threads hanging and had a general feeling of incompleteness but did tie up the main story arc of Kieren's family coming to terms with his suicide and Kieren coming to terms with just was a selfish act his suicide was. Very nicely done scene between Kieren and his mum at the end there.

Obviously, there was more ground to cover regarding the Zombie religion. That seemed quite significant from the very first episode but didn’t go anywhere.

The dynamic of the relationship between Kieren and Amy seemed to go from zero to besties overnight. It wasn’t clear to me that she was his hunting partner before they were ‘cured’ (is that correct?). As she leaves on the train she explicitly calls him that.

And there is still the question of whether Lisa, the girl Kieren killed in his untreated state, is really dead or a feral rotter out in the woods. Did he really see her (episode 2) or was it a twisted flashback.

Overall though a very interesting treatment of the post-zombie genre.

Other reviews and places keep calling it 'intellectual' - I think that's code for 'not a zombie meat grinder flick'.


----------

